# Dishonored (Steam?) Fatal Error



## Topper_Harley (12. Oktober 2012)

Servus,

Bin gerade am Dishonored zocken, das spiel hängt sich aber jetzt immer an der gleichen Stelle auf, und zwar wenn ein bestimmter Schauplatz gealden wird, ich muss aber da hin!

Hier mal ein Screen der Meldung:


----------



## Topper_Harley (12. Oktober 2012)

Alles klar, ist wohl ne gößere Geschichte:

Game crashing to desktop Golden cat mission. - Bethesda Softworks Forums


----------

